

Ask HN: Which tools do you use for tracking your SEO - todorovS

Which tools do you use to track/monitor your page rank on google, visits, etc.<p>I've just setup a blog (first website) and I am wondering how to, for example:<p>1) Check my page rank on Google according to certain keywords<p>2) Monitor my daily visits and what drives them to my site - I am currently getting familiar with Google analytics for that<p>What tools are others using?
======
rodw
I'm not so naive to think that people aren't already doing this all the time,
but how is that the SaaS products mentioned in other comments are able to
(and/or confident they will continue to be able to) avoid getting a C&D letter
from Google? Isn't this a violation of their ToS?

Even using a supported API--which for Google seems to be limited to 100
queries per day--the search engines are officially OK with the submitting
queries for the sole purpose of monitoring rankings?

(Looking at Google's new-ish terms of service, I see they are much vaguer
about this now. E.g., "Don’t misuse our Services. For example, don’t interfere
with our Services or try to access them using a method other than the
interface and the instructions that we provide."
<[http://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/>](http://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/>))

~~~
chatmasta
Nobody _actually_ cares.

------
ig1
There's a whole host of commercial tools out there (SEOMoz, SeoBook, Raven,
SEMRush) which professionals use, but unless you're making revenue from your
site they're probably not worth investing in.

You can however use Google Webmaster Tools that will give you basic SERP data.

------
josephby
I use <http://micrositemasters.com> for SERP tracking; Majestic SEO is great
for monitoring backlinks but expensive. You can also use SEOMOZ for free for a
month.

~~~
todorovS
Thanks, I will try it out. Even better that it has a free account :)

------
impostervt
I use <http://www.positionly.com> for SERP tracking.

~~~
todorovS
Thanks for the tip, looks good!

------
lmot
<http://serpfox.com> for SERP tracking.

